# Hiking trails. etc near Quebec City



## Jwerking (May 5, 2011)

Will be staying in Beaupre - is that correct - in a timeshare about 30 miles north of Quebec City for the last week in July.  We will go into Quebec City for sure to see all the historical cites, but would love to do some fun outside activities.  We will go to Montgomery Falls.  Are there hikes in this area - something easy to moderate here or in the area?  How about the whale watching in the area - is it recommended and will we see whales? 

What else is there to do?  We are active adults in our 50s loving outdoor activities.  But we will also have a younger family with us - whose kids are college age.  Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks

Joyce


----------



## ausman (May 5, 2011)

Last there with my kids, two in college at the time and one in high school. Ages 22, 20 and 18  (perhaps a little less). The day they most enjoyed was doing a winery tour. There are a number in the area.

The drinking age for the kids at home is 21. They enjoyed the tasting and swilling and different concepts of wineries.

That was the hit of the week. Easy to take most of a day with a late lunch included and still make it back for a dip in the pool at the end.


----------



## strandlover (May 6, 2011)

Jwerking said:


> What else is there to do?  We are active adults in our 50s loving outdoor activities.  But we will also have a younger family with us - whose kids are college age.  Any suggestions would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joyce



You can drive about 90 minutes north from Beaupré to La Malbaie and Pointe au Pic.  You will find some of the most magnigicent scenery in Quebec and plenty of walking to do.  This includes the expansive grounds at Manoir Richelieu.

You will also find quaint little inns that serve gourmet dinners if that is what you like.

There are also whale watching excursions to Tadoussac.  Before you put out any sort of cash, ask around on the likelihood of actuaslly spotting any whales.

Enjoy!


----------

